# Hover Cars and Other Futuristic Vehicles



## AlexanderSen (Jul 12, 2018)

I am starting this thread to post my designs of futuristic vehicles. The first one is a hover car. It is done in a retro kind of look. I will try to keep posting new designs every week or so. I am hoping to improve my skills by constantly creating. Doing so will force me to keep working on my art. Any comments or constructive criticism is welcome. Thanks and Enjoy!


----------



## AlexanderSen (Jul 12, 2018)

A Hover Van for today!


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 16, 2018)

Both are good designs. The hover van, though, may be a bit tricky to exit from. Maybe have it designed so that a door opens down and extends a ladder?


----------



## AlexanderSen (Jul 19, 2018)

Here is another design. A Space/Jet Buggy this time.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 24, 2018)

Great stuff. I think the style of the drawing fits the subject matter really well. I love the use of modern-day chassis with this futuristic tech.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Jul 27, 2018)

A VTOL Flying Jet Car!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 27, 2018)

you've been watching too much 5th Element! Well, actually that's not strictly speaking true - there's no such thing as too much 5th E (though there is a thing as too much DJ Ruby Rod!!!!!)

I do like the ideas and artwork here - more please


----------



## AlexanderSen (Aug 14, 2018)

I was busy the last while, but I finally got another piece done, a jet bike this time.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Nov 1, 2018)

I did up some rough Space/Hover Camper designs. The hovering abilities of these vehicles allow for excellent all terrain and off road abilities, as well as giving passengers an uncanny smooth ride. 

The top one has vernier thrusters that stick out as pods which can also be rotated to direct maneuvering. The bottom one also has vernier thrusters, and also can be rotated, but the thrusters are lodged inside the frame. I like the one on the bottom the most, so I am going to do a more detailed and cleaned up version next.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Nov 2, 2018)

Here is a better rendered version of the Hover Camper Van. My friend says it reminds him of the camper in Space Balls... lol

Next, I will color it and refine it further, and perhaps put it into a setting. Although I am not very good with 3D, I am working on a 3D version as well.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 5, 2018)

Hover bus needed. 

and well done on some great designs!

pH


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 29, 2020)

AlexanderSen said:


> Here is another design. A Space/Jet Buggy this time.
> 
> View attachment 45753



I'd love to fly around Earth with this one. I even like the color.

@AlexanderSen Awesome artwork bro.


----------

